# Sean"s NEW Caboose!!!!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

HA HA HA !!!
Well Charlie Brown has a new place to stay worm in!!
I went to visit Charlie @ USA's today!!



















The smoke unit is under the coupla!
I'll give it a try this weekend!










So how does it look with the GP7?










 They just got a few , will have to weight for the other!
Sean


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice but looks a little small ?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

When I saw the prototype at the Fall ECLSTS I thought it was small. I commented on it at the time. It's definitely smaller than aristo's long steel caboose. I'm assuming it's close to prototype, but in that picture it's looking a little bit 1:32-ish.

Sean, any chance you could take a few measurements? How tall is that door?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, 

These are small cabooses. Don't panic, all cabooses aren't the same size and this prototype is smaller than many cabeese. 
As a point of comparison....the distance between truck centers on the Wide vision caboose is 23'-2"....and the truck centers on this caboose is 19'-0". That's over 4' different which is almost 1.75" in 1/29 scale. 

Sean, It looks great! Congrats......my undec must be in process.....woo-hoo!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a close up of the Minuteman!! 








Nice with all those "RIVETS"


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean bring it with you tomorrow. 
LAO


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, Sean is unable to attend, witch may be on her broom keeping him in line!!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Along with my G Gauge collection, I also have a very small HO layout on a 24 inch wide work bench in the garage. That means my curves are 22 inch diameter at most. So I typically keep my locos and frt cars on the short side. So a while back I found a new in the box B&O Center Copula Caboose that I really liked. When I got home and set it on the track, I found it to be a good inch longer than the center copula cabooses I already had. As you can see in the picks it looks much bigger in comparision. The big caboose is about the same length as a 36 foot coal car while the smaller caboose is identical in length to a 34 foot coal car. 

So with this all in mind, I'm glad the USAT center copula caboose is the shorter one as I run 34 ft 2 bay coal hopper trains. 

By the way, Sean, you got a great looking caboose and it looks great with the Geep.

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean: Thanks for the Pics of the new caboose. Hoping to get my undec soon. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmm Smoke unit.
This unit is fan driven and it does blow ths smoke up and out the stack like it's supose to.
But just like the desiels hard to see.


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes the fan blows the smoke quite nicely out of the stack. On my undec version, I have noticed no smoke in the interior and it looks great puffing out of the stack. There is also a provision for a rechargeable battery inside that will allow the lights to stay lit with track power when the train is stopped. 

Xian


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Power for the lights and smoke is taken from the track just like the older units.
I think the only diff. in units would be the "fan".
The nine volt is for lights if you want to have them on when on a siding.
I do not use that feature.
We ran the unit this Sunday at a train show.
The layout works O.K. but the cabooses lights worked better with the train running to fast for a show and that track layout.
The light flikered and I couldn't produce any smoke @ a safe speed.
When you have the unit on a test bench you can hear the smoke unit's fan going!!
When we ran it on the layout I couldn't hear the fan.
The thing does send smoke up and out the side of the smoke stack like It's suppose to!
I will try to get some smoke this weekend from the smoke unit.
I did not buy this unit for the smoke, I hardly run any thing with smoke.
The caboose looked like B&M's crummy's "small".
No one noticed it as " Ro's New Caboose"


In closing : Nice looking
Heavy
well trackin
Nice interour 
lights work like they should with track power
the coupa comes off easy , to add smoke flued " use bigger funnell than given"
Smoke unit Hmmmm.








The roof comes off with just removing 4 screws!!
I did add some HOMIES to the interour. No one noticed. The fella that came with the unit " small"
The unit lookes great with the older GP7 and I'm Happy!


Sean


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed. I need to invest i some cabeese.. Those look great.. 

When I saw the thread title I though maybe you lost a lot of weight and could fit in your jeans from high school...


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been thinking about pulling the smoke unit and putting it in a loco. 

It is a heavy unit. I put some people in mine--hard to tell--and painted the roof black, like the prototype. Replaced the plunger pistons with ball bearing wheels.

I think I'm going to rewire the whole thing for leds, and pull the battery charging circuit.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the unit is good as is. I like the idea of the lights being on when the train is parked on a siding or where ever. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 08 Mar 2010 06:31 PM 
I think the unit is good as is. I like the idea of the lights being on when the train is parked on a siding or where ever. Later RJD 
Maybe--although if you run on dcc, as we do, the lights are always on anyway. If they had put leds instead of incandescents in the thing, they could have had the interior lights and the marker lights stay on, which to my mind would have made more sense. It's a sall point though--it's otherwise an exellent model


----------

